# Jail Car/transport?



## wildbill001 (Feb 28, 2008)

I've run across some plastic material in the wife's craft scrap box which would make perfect grating for a prisoner transport. Are there any prototypes for that? Which brings me to my second question: Reference material for rolling stock--What are some good sources? I'm not too picky about time period(s) just what looks neat. I'm building more or less to 1:20 scale.

Thanks

Bill


----------



## dana (Jan 7, 2008)

UM I think a few manufactures made a whimsical jail box cars at on point or another (walthers (ho ?) was one ) unfortunenatly there is no prototype that i can think of. Maybe the original idea came from one of those sllent movie gags (keystone cops ) ?. I have heard of modular jailcell loads being shipped but not a jail car . you could make one ( quite a few have ) or make jail cell loads for your railroad ( from old west cells to modular loads to be shipped )


----------



## dana (Jan 7, 2008)

i mentioned portable jails earlier and this what i found , like i thought there seams to be portable jail cells out there that are being transported by rail. http://www.fourwinds10.com/siterun_data/government/new_world_order/news.php?q=1222050014 the photos look intresting as for the rest of the article , parnoia maybe?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Previously, Homeland Security and Fema were apparently using enclosed autoracks for this purpose in the US, or at least according to the internet?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 05/12/2009 7:50 PM
Previously, Homeland Security and Fema were apparently using enclosed autoracks for this purpose in the US, or at least according to the internet? 


Yes, the Paranoia Brigade, a branch of the Crop Circle, Alien (as in Space Monster) Abductees and Flat Earth Enthusiasts strongly believe that Homeland Security and FEMA have stock piled these Auto Carriers to haul away all the "Believers" (or is that the "Un-Believers", I can never remember which?) when "da Gummermint" decides to finally take full power over us.


( SSSSSsssshhhhhh... Don't let da gummermint read this post!







.)


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I could see one transporting aliens in, say, the 1880's


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

One of the best sources for rolling stock plans is “*A Century + Ten of D&RGW Narrow Gauge Freight Cars, 1871 to 1981”* by Robert E. Sloan. 


It's recently been reprinted with some new information.

If you have some gratings, why not build a ventilated boxcar?


----------



## wildbill001 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ventilated Box car eh? Now there's something I hadn't thought of and will put on my immediate "to-do" list. I think I like that better than a "jail" car. 

Thanks for the inspiration.


Bill


----------



## dana (Jan 7, 2008)

AS FOR MOBILE HOMES TRANSPORTED ON RAILCARS HERES A LINK THAT YOUR CREW COULD USWE FOR THEM SELVES OR FOR ANY BODY THAT NEEDS THEM

http://www.ozarkmountainrailcar.com/camp_cars.htm


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 05/12/2009 8:29 PM
Posted By Spule 4 on 05/12/2009 7:50 PM
Previously, Homeland Security and Fema were apparently using enclosed autoracks for this purpose in the US, or at least according to the internet? 


Yes, the Paranoia Brigade, a branch of the Crop Circle, Alien (as in Space Monster) Abductees and Flat Earth Enthusiasts strongly believe that Homeland Security and FEMA have stock piled these Auto Carriers to haul away all the "Believers" (or is that the "Un-Believers", I can never remember which?) when "da Gummermint" decides to finally take full power over us.


( SSSSSsssshhhhhh... Don't let da gummermint read this post!







.)



They won't I already have foil over the windows to keep the black silent helicopters at bay......


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

And wear aluminum foil hats


----------



## unimog (Apr 21, 2008)

Here is a Jail car I found and you can see what has happened already to the prisoner on the roof...


----------



## jonathanj (Jan 24, 2008)

There were real prison in cars in East Germany, there was an article in Continental modeller a few years back. I think there were five, and they all looked pretty much like standard UIC coach with a slightly odd window layout - and no bulkhead doors or corridor connections. Inside it was laid out like a minature prison, half the coach was taken up by a row of small cells and a side corridor accessed through a guardroom, etc. The last was built pretty late, in the 70's or 80's I think, and there was talk of preserving one as a monument to various political prisoners. For obvious reasons the movements weren't publicised (the coaches only really came to light after the wall came down), but they seem to have been used ad-hoc, tacked on the back of normal passenger trains as special moves, rather than running some scheduled convict transport network.

I guess there may have been others around eastern Europe in those days, though the East German regime was one of the more restrictive ones. The Soviets don't seem to have bothered with dedicated prsions on wheels - they did political prisoners as a bulk industry, so it was presumably worth running special trains. And if you did escape, it was a lot longer walk that from East to West Germany.


Not aware of any in US, though I guess there might have been the odd box-car conversion for POW's in the civil war? Troops seem to have been carried in boxcars pretty regularly, and I doubt prisoners were treated any better. 

J.


----------

